# Maximum Boost



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of people here new to turbocharged motors. Lots of questions are being asked and lots of misunderstandings, misinformation are popping up. Years ago when i first became interested in turbocharging a very knowledgeable friend of mine turned my onto something that changed everything for me. 










Maximum Boost by Corky Bell, AKA "The Turbo Bible". Before i read this book i thought i knew a lot about turbocharging, i had no idea how misinformed i had been and how little i actually knew. I truely consider this book a MUST READ for anyone interested in turbo performance, by far the best money i have ever spent. Since the majority of us here own a turbo vehicle i felt i needed to post this up.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely will read.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

where can i buy this book? amazon?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ive got this book and let em tell you its very good with all kinds of info.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> where can i buy this book? amazon?


Amazon will surely carry it, and i'm sure any local book store can order it for you as well.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pfft lean is mean, knock rocks, and hot air = fast......



Or so, some would say.... =D


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

probably one of the best turbo writeups ever........
i will say this turbo technology has definately come along way since that book!


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

lean is mean to an extent. if yo uhave a baller budget and can afford melt downs, run on the ragged edge. 

i setup on the conservative side, but was always on the cusp. ar's were always decent never a lean issue.

especially with injector technology coming along. 

4 years ago, we had the bosch or rc 1600's. junk. i had 1200's.
now with ID, and EFI wizzard, you can have 1000s that flow like 1500's, 2000's that idle like stock. its awesome.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I read that book years ago and I don't remember one word of it. I bought a turbo kit for a neon and never installed it. Decided to sell the turbo kit and buy a crotch rocket instead.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

looked for the book on amazon can get a used one for 12 bucks


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

fenix said:


> looked for the book on amazon can get a used one for 12 bucks


Not bad at all, i think i paid $30 for a new copy back in the day.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you can also get _"...direct from the Horses' mouth..."_ turbo information from the Garrett website.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...you can also get _"...direct from the Horses' mouth..."_ turbo information from the Garrett website.


Garrett's site can't teach you a fraction on the information you'll learn from this book.


----------

